# can u handle geckos



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

yer just wondering i want a gecko but can u still hold them cause there skin is pritty sencitive (spelling sorry)


----------



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 8, 2009)

Not advisable.They are more alook but don't touch animal.


----------



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

r ok i fort so thnkas mate


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 8, 2009)

I never handle mine unless im moving them which i dont do often as i just clean their tank with them in it.


----------



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

okthanks


----------



## cockney red (Aug 8, 2009)

Only if their hands are tied behind their backs...:lol:


----------



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

lol ok


----------



## spongebob (Aug 8, 2009)

I handle mine all the time, sometimes they bite me and others times they crap themselves.....

Yes handle them but only to clean them out/show others/see what sex they are/other miscellaneous reasons......

Pretty herps but display/ interest only kind of beastie


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have knobbies and I think they are a bit more amenable to handling, they seem to put up with me well lol. I get mine out every evening for about 5 minutes, they just sit on my hand etc. They don't seem too fussed. My marbled geckos on the other hand are little wild animals that stress out so I never touch them.


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 9, 2009)

jay84 I didn't think you where allowed to have knob-tails in Victoria ???


----------



## bulionz (Aug 9, 2009)

i want to get smooth tailed gecko


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 9, 2009)

Where did you hear that herpkeeper? You can have all the smooth knobbies, just not the rough  gutted, as I love the roughies. Fingers crossed it won't take too long before they come on license! I'll be first in line lol


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 10, 2009)

i hod my geckos all the time but i dont hold them tight just let them walk on ya


----------



## pepper (Sep 10, 2009)

l let my knob tails walk over my hands and watch them while they go for a walk on the floor occasionally. They are a more look at animal and don't like to be handled much unlike a bearded dragon. but you can handle gently as long as they aren't showing signs of stress as they are likely to drop their tails.


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 10, 2009)

ive grabed up a asian house gecko for insection to see what it was, and it bit me!!


----------

